# Move to the beats of Transference



## simona (Apr 14, 2014)

Move to the beats of Transference. The sound is tuned in with the video concepts that feature dynamic artistry, stop motion animation and other conceptual arts. This unique collective presentation makes them stand out from others. Watch their latest collection on YouTube. noisetrade . com / transference / echoes - pink - floyd - cover


----------

